# Hawaiian knit shops



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

I will b going to Hawaii next month and wondered if anyone knows of a yarn/knit shop near the Hilton Waikiki Resort on Oahu.


----------



## brendakbb (Jan 27, 2011)

No, but I'd love to go with you and search them out!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

brendakbb said:


> No, but I'd love to go with you and search them out!


Me too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Me three.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

I will even go ahead purchase and sample/swatch for you...........


----------



## Darbytoo (Jun 1, 2011)

Google will tell you, we did that a couple years ago with quilt shops. Have fun.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

I'll come too! ????


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't forget to check out flea market, thrift shops and there was something like a dimestore that had beautiful Hawaiian fabrics at local (not tourist) prices. I bought sarongs there that I make into those floaty tops by putting a neck in the middle and sewing the sides


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

I think we need to warn Hawaii. KP are on their way (me included).


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm coming too and I want henhouse2011 to tell me more about how to make the floaty tops with the sarongs because I bought some when there last year when in Oahu . It's a long way from Australia but worth it. Didn't get to check out any yarn stores last time, will this time.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I think we should all go as a group--even if we don't find a knit shop, we could knit and chat all day.


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

The Closest is Yarn Story at 1411 So. King St., Suite 201; 808-593-2212. A small shop but with a good selection and the owner has a nice selection of locally dyed yarns. This would be a long walk from where you are staying but a short cab ride. Interestingly, I used to live right where the hotel is now located. Henry Kaiser did the first hotel development there in the 1960's if I remember correctly.


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks interesting that you were there


----------



## Jes61 (May 17, 2012)

There are several knit shops in Hawaii. Just google knit shop and several will come up on your computer. Have a great time there.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm not certain if Yarn Story was the same shop I went to a couple of years ago. It was in an office-type building and I really wasn't certain I was going into the right place. However, the people were very friendly and the yarn selection was lovely, though at the time, there were no yarns made in Hawaii -- I normally try to buy local products when I travel.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

messymissy said:


> I think we need to warn Hawaii. KP are on their way (me included).


Hi, The sarong is an oblong scarf basically. Fold it in half across the short side. This will be your shoulders, the long ends are front and back with fringe at the bottoms (if there is any). Often there are borders on those ends. Find the mid point on the folded edge. Look through your patterns to find one with a plain neck line you would like. Check to be sure it will slip over your head without buttons or zipper. Use the facing piece. Use that to cut your neck shape from the center of your fabric and cut the facing piece from a color that works with your sarong. Remember the back of the neck is higher so be sure to match the shoulder seam line. Sew the facing front and back. Finish bottom edge with serger or narrow hem. Press. Pin to sarong neck, right sides together, sew. Trim seam, clipping so curve won't pull. Turn and press. Finish with top stitching so facing stays in place. I don't use an interfacing for these but you can you can. Try you sarong on inside out. Pin the sides together as far as you like leaving a place for armhole. Sew those seams and go in search of a Maitai.

Pardon if you are an experienced seamstress, you already know most of this


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, this is the same place if it was on So. King St. There is also Isle Knit at 1188 Bishop St. which is in a huge office building and has yarn packed into every possible piece of space other than the open floor. The yarns were not made in Hawaii, just dyed. If anyone ever travels to the Big Island of Hawaii, and goes to the Waimea Farmers Market, there is a vendor who grows sheep and produces her own wool. I bought a small amount of it and my friend, who is a spinner, spun it and then made a hat. I never expected to see the product there, but where there are sheep, there can be wool.


----------



## brendakbb (Jan 27, 2011)

You will be a great tour guide!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

henhouse2011 said:


> Hi, The sarong is an oblong scarf basically. Fold it in half across the short side. This will be your shoulders, the long ends are front and back with fringe at the bottoms (if there is any). Often there are borders on those ends. Find the mid point on the folded edge. Look through your patterns to find one with a plain neck line you would like. Check to be sure it will slip over your head without buttons or zipper. Use the facing piece. Use that to cut your neck shape from the center of your fabric and cut the facing piece from a color that works with your sarong. Remember the back of the neck is higher so be sure to match the shoulder seam line. Sew the facing front and back. Finish bottom edge with serger or narrow hem. Press. Pin to sarong neck, right sides together, sew. Trim seam, clipping so curve won't pull. Turn and press. Finish with top stitching so facing stays in place. I don't use an interfacing for these but you can you can. Try you sarong on inside out. Pin the sides together as far as you like leaving a place for armhole. Sew those seams and go in search of a Maitai.
> 
> Pardon if you are an experienced seamstress, you already know most of this


Thank you for this info.


----------



## chippyrn (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm in!!. If we get enough, maybe we could get a discount!.


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

Just reading the comments and I'm ready to go!


----------



## Alohadonna (Jan 4, 2012)

Yarn Story is the place to go. Get a Uber car, taxis is very expensive, and hop on over to King street. Don't be put off by the crowd on the corner as this is a very popular bus stop. The store is up a flight of stairs on the left side of King Street and not really marked as to going to the yarn place. This store is not very big but the owner really reaches out to us outer island knitters with her online catalog and blog. Should you get to the Big Island, there are more choices actually. The local Oahu Walmart's are a source of yarn also. Enjoy our beautiful state and leave the knitting behind for a while and just take in the sites. Aloha!!!!????????????????


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

mahalo said:


> The Closest is Yarn Story at 1411 So. King St., Suite 201; 808-593-2212. A small shop but with a good selection and the owner has a nice selection of locally dyed yarns. This would be a long walk from where you are staying but a short cab ride. Interestingly, I used to live right where the hotel is now located. Henry Kaiser did the first hotel development there in the 1960's if I remember correctly.


Is this up stairs and a couple doors down from a fabric store? I was just there in september and the owner is lovely


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

When we were in Hawaii a year and a half ago - I found yarn at "Ben Franklin" - a crafts store. We were on the Big Island at the time but I would think that there might be at least one in Honolulu since it is such a large city. I didn't have any luck finding yarn shops as didn't have a car and was with non knitting type travel companions to boot. The bus system in Honolulu is good, better than the area I live in and lots cheaper than a taxi.


----------



## Jes61 (May 17, 2012)

There are several Ben Franklin stores on the island of Oahu. One in Pearl City, Mililani (Center of the island), Kailua and Kaneohu. It is regular like is found on the mainland. Ben Franklin is owned by Sam's. Mrs. Walton used to own it before she passed away.


----------

